# GIMP vs Photoshop CS 3



## jett (May 7, 2007)

Which is better?


----------



## PnLucas (May 7, 2007)

I use the gimp 2.2 learned it on my own think im gettin good at it.lol


----------



## Alex_B (May 7, 2007)

CS1 and CS2 are certainly more versatile than gimp, and "better" in lots of features and some algorithms. however, the question is if you need those parts where Photoshop is better.

haven't got any experience with CS3 yet.


----------



## guppyman (May 25, 2007)

I think...GIMP is better for web... while photoshop is more versetile in other areas.

GIMP cannot handle CMYK.. while Photoshop can...


----------



## macropleasure (May 28, 2007)

gimp is for free isn't it?..and photoshop costs something..right?


----------



## guppyman (May 28, 2007)

macropleasure said:


> gimp is for free isn't it?..and photoshop costs something..right?



GIMP is damn good for something that is free...


----------



## RaptorRex (Jun 16, 2007)

I have used Gimp for many years. It is actually the first full featured photo editor I had ever used. I had no idea about layers and paths and transparencies where I started. I found it very difficult to learn as documentation was sparse. Mostly though I use it for images that will go onto the web or into software applications. Most of the really technical features aren't required for that.

Now that I am very familiar with Gimp, I find it fantasic for photo editing and anything I can think of. Admittedly I'm an amateur and cannot think of much. I can't imagine a need for me to change to paid software now that I know how to use Gimp - bit again, maybe that is just the amateur talking.

As a computer geek, I also like being able to script for it, and if need be integrate its functionality into other programs. This is the joy of open source software. Free means more than just not paying for it.


----------



## tataencu (Jun 18, 2007)

i've been using photoshop since CS...then moved to CS2 and now CS3.
I can say that CS3 is a lot better than CS2 and much much much better than Gimp, and especially because Adobe turned a great deal to not-destructive diting, now you are able to make a smart object out of an ordinary layer and add smart filters, meaning that if you use a 20px gausian blur and after that you do something else (paint a smiley or anything) and in the end you realise you wanted a 30px gaussian blur, now you can simply edit the filter without gaing back 1000 steps. For me that is a big help, as i can fine-tweak each filter in the end, after i have all of them applied


----------

